# Shedding



## K9123

I want a GSD but was curious on how much they shed I've heard they shed quit a bit...I have a lab/rottie mix that sheds like crazy but I'm just curious if there hair comes out in clumps or what?


----------



## onyx'girl

The long coats will have more fur clump type shed, the stock coat is individual hair. If you feed the best diet for the breed then shedding is minimized, but they still shed. They also blow coat a couple times of year(undercoat shed in spring, and sometimes in fall before they get the winter coat in) One of my dogs has only blown her coat once in her 5 years. She doesn't shed as much as my other two. Not sure the reason, she eats raw, has the same supplements as the others.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

just to add when mine are blowing their coats, well I can probably end up with a whole nuther dawg You also have to like dust bunnies if you want a german shedder


----------



## Lucy Dog

You won't believe how much fur comes off these dogs. You'll be wondering where it all comes from.

If you get a GSD, I hope you invest in some quality grooming tools and a good vacuum.

German Shepherds are also known as German Shedders for a reason.


----------



## doggiedad

all of them shed. my dog sheds
the worst or most between April
and August. September it seems
to lighten up (getting cooler).
have fun with the shedding.
when you find his/her hair
in some place where you never 
thought you might find hair stand
back and laugh. i find brushing
often helps because all of the hair
you brush out won't be in the house.


----------



## kam214

No matter how often you groom, there will be shedding. As another poster stated, you will be shocked at how much they can shed. I HIGHLY recommend investing in a Furminator. I use it about 2 times a week and a slicker or rake on the other days. Every time I Furminate her, I swear the pile of hair is the size of a small dog and this is twice a week! 

This being said, I also vacuum about 2-3 times a week. The Dyson "Animal" vacuum is a Godsend! I am a super neat freak though...even being a neat freak, I really don't find a lot of hair inside the house due to my grooming routine. It is also of utmost importance to feed a very high quality food or RAW to have the best coat possible on your GSD.

Even with the shedding and extra time it takes grooming, I would not trade a GSD for anything! Plus, all the grooming time means more bonding time


----------



## jetscarbie

ugh. They shed like crazy.

My oldest male sheds all the time. My female sheds in clumps 2x a year. My youngest sheds the least. 

I have to dump my Dyson dirt container twice, everyday.


----------



## Good_Karma

You'll never eat another hairless meal again.


----------



## K9123

haha really wow thank you everyone for your input


----------



## sjones5254

I live for my vacuum, my swiffer sweeper and duster, and everyone is correct I can create a whole new dog off one brushing


----------



## Amrit

right now hes in his area....yet i feel like im sleeping with him next to me.....in a seperate house next door!!!!! hair everywhere!! i love it! my mum doesnt lol!


----------



## PaddyD

Some shed a lot and some shed a *LOT*.
Mine doesn't shed all that much but I brush her almost daily.
Only have to vacuum weekly.


----------



## margie

so much hair ,but I love her .And i thought labs were bad for shedding


----------



## Bismarck

K9123, they're all lying.

german shepherds don't really shed much.


----------



## jprice103

Oh yeah...they shed *ALOT*!!!! But once you come to love this breed...it is *SO *worth it!


----------

